# Avatar



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

So I have created an album on photobucket, uploaded my pictures, resized them, copied and pasted the image I want onto the Avatar - and I still get invalid file - AHHHH anyone help me please!!!!! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think the easiest way to do it Calli is instead of the option 1 - URL, use option 2 & browse straight from your desktop, that's how I did my avatar


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

That's what I did too!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

You also need to make sure that the image is small enough. 

You will need to reduce the size of the photo to 60 pixels wide x 60 pixels high and make sure it's no more than 64 kilobytes in size. Your camara is likely to create and image much much larger than this.

Jon


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm embarrassed to say I tried the desktop version first and failed!! Will give it another go, thanks all x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you can rezize the photo on photo bucket, hover the courser over the photo and you will get drop down menues one says resize. wonce its resized use the direct ling to post in your avatar box. 

also remember your avatar and your profile photo are different.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Calli
I've sent you a private message. 
Jon


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Thankyou Jon Arthur is now officially on the site x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad to help


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been trying for months to upload an avatar with no success. I get the same message all the time that says invalid file or file error. I've also tried reducing the size and it still doesn't work. And to top it all I cant choose the option to choose one from the computer for some reason it is not highlighted URGGGGG.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Donnag
Send me your photo and I'll resize it and send it back with instructions as I did for calli.h
I have sent you my email address as a private message.
Jon


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Donnag said:


> I've been trying for months to upload an avatar with no success. I get the same message all the time that says invalid file or file error. I've also tried reducing the size and it still doesn't work. And to top it all I cant choose the option to choose one from the computer for some reason it is not highlighted URGGGGG.


Im so glad its not just me!! Jon is a star x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Donnag

Let's try this...










Above you'll see the image I've resized for your avatar (80 pixels wide by 80 pixels high).


Right click on the photo and choose "Save as" to save it to your computer. I would suggest saving it to your the desktop so you can find it easily.
Now in the forum, go to "User CP" (your control panel) and click on "Edit Avatar".
Put a mark in the "Use Custom Avatar"
Click on the "Browse" button and navigate to the desk top, or where ever you saved the file.
Click on the file
Finally click on "Save Changes".

I look forward to seeing the avatar against your name soon . If you have any more problems, let me know.

Jon


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your help Jon, I need to do this on my home computer as I think it's the iPad that might be causing me trouble. Hopefully I'll have the picture up in no time


----------

